# SKYPE ON LUBUNTU?



## tomsts (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello Everyone, can anyone tell me how to get Skype on lubuntu system, it s an old laptop acer? Thank You Very Much


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I would start by looking at the documentaiton for Skype on Ubuntu. It should get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## tomsts (Apr 16, 2007)

wmorri: sorry to take so long at getting back to you, but i am having other problems, Thanks for the reply, will look into asap, most likely next week though. will get back to you when i see how i made out, Thanks Again


----------

